# Ninjutsu vs Aikido



## Blacktiger2186 (Jul 15, 2002)

Hi all,

 i am a ninjutsu practicer and i want your views to compare Ninjutsu to Aikido.:rofl:


----------



## Aikikitty (Jul 16, 2002)

Not another one of these threads. :shrug:   I really don't know anything about Ninjutsu so I'm just going to say, it depends on the people.  I'm sure someone will probably say that an Aikidoka and Ninjutsu person wouldn't get into a fight in the first place because it goes against the "codes of the art" or something like that.  However, if it's just a friendly "sparring" then again I would think it depends on the MAists.  If it was an Aikidoka who has been practicing Aikido for 15 years against a Ninjutsu student who has been training for 1 year, then obviously the Aikidoka would probably win.  If it was a Ninjustu student of ANY training or rank against a clumsy girl like me, then I'm a goner.  

Robyn :asian: :ninja:


----------

